# What's your favorite Outerwear and Accessories Brands/Companies ?



## Artistry (Jan 5, 2010)

I recently discovered Spacecraft for accessories and have become totally infatuated with their approach to business .. I'm a sucker for really artistic endeavors.

I've been a staunch Burton loyalist ever since I started snowboarding 18 years ago .. so I always have a quality piece of gear from them in my setup at any given time  .. which means also by association I am a big fan of Analog, RED, AK, ANON, etc. as well 

I also have a particularly, relatively new found appreciation for 686, DC, & Foursquare.

So my all time favorites to recap are Analog, Burton, Spacecraft, 686, & DC

What are all your favorites !! please do share .. i'm totally interested ;D

thnx for your time

-pce


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowboards: Burton Shaun White collection only, Lib Tech, Ride

Bindings: Flow, I want to try Rome's and Unions

Outerwear: Burton Shaun White collection only

Baselayers: Under Armour, Smart Wool

Socks <-: Under Armour... Something about the way this sock fits feels really good. It's has more padding in the toe and heel area and fits more snug on those points. Yes, I have Shaun White socks as well :laugh:

Goggles: Shaun White A-Frame Oakley Asian fit, Dragon, Smith <-love the I/O, but doesn't fit me 

Gloves: Burton Gore-Tex

Helmet: Smith Variant

Masks: UA Hood, Seirus Balaclava, Random fleece lined bandana

Beanies: Adidas and Burton Billboards are the only ones that fit my big head without making me look like a friggen' mushroom.

Did I miss anything? I like Gatorade to fuel me then an ice cold Bud Light during lunch.


----------



## Artistry (Jan 5, 2010)

haha excellent !! .. thnx for sharing.

you all would probably like some pics to entertain as well .. so I will compile a few of the new things I like in a later post


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love my 686 stuff. I have an Uzi jack and original cargo pants.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I love Ride for my stick and bindings, although I will pretty much ride anything that fits on my feet

The best fitting boots for me are 32s or Celsius

I usually wear Special Blend, 686 or Foursquare stuff with moderate ratings as I ride in SoCal. Only exceptions for the past few seasons are my Burton socks and DaKine Bronco Gloves.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Pants:* I have used mostly Oakley pants in the past, but recently purchased a much raved about pair of 686 Original Cargo pants. I will use them on my next trip. The Oakley's did the job ok, but they were cheap (Fort Cord was the model) The 686 appear to be very well constructed with great features. I'll likely never have to buy another pair of snowboarding pants.

*Jacket:* I have two Oakley jackets. Both are great jackets with no complaints at all in either model (Infantry and Link 2.7) If 686 comes out with a pattern I like, I'd likely give them a try for my jacket too. I'd like to try the discontinued model (Uzi), but haven't found one in my size or color preference. I rarely have any need to wear jackets in Texas, but for some reason have become a jacket junkie. I browse all the hot sites for deals on jackets. :dunno:

*Gloves:* Last year I used Oakley Strike mitts and even with heat packs, my fingers got cold. I bought a pair of Swany (SX-31 or something like that) gloves while I was in Dillon, CO last year. Great pair of gloves, I only wish I bought the same model in mittens. I suffer from poor circulation in my hands. I'll probably end up buying a pair of mitts my next trip. I've read a lot of great reviews on the Burton Gore Tex, so I'm leaning toward those.

*Socks:* Under Armour and Smartwool

*Baselayer:* I have Oakley baselayer pants (wicking material) that I scored on one of the short sale sites (Brociety etc.) I wear a Nike Pro top with moisture wicking material. Same one I use when I play baseball.

*Beanie:* 686 earflap beanie


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Burton for variety

Spacecraft beanies rock, the hoodies are a lil pricey


----------



## Artistry (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok here is some pics of some gear I've been excited about .. made relative within the past two-three years some still available some not










BoB Ross hat from Spacecraft with Bali Oil Painting Design











Analog Format Reversibel Jacket - Grey one side, White/Light Blue Camo other side











Spacecraft Stash Kit









Spacecraft Stash Kit backside









Spacecraft Stash Kit inside










Burton RED Ordinance Headphone Beanie











DC Severin Pants











DC Super Park Boots











Spacecraft Monet Not Belt - made of Bali oil paintings











Spacecraft Already Monster Wallet - with marsupial pouch and slim card slot only, pull out mini wallet


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

Im a big fan of special blend clothes love them. burton gor tex gloves, and oakley a- frames, also under armour (i swear their stuff for cold weather saved my life). my favs tho


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

I bought a pair of Odlo base layer pants to keep me warm.. they were advertised as 'the' European leaders of base layers. I gotta say it kept me quite warm and the material they use is very thin and comfortable.. might want to give it a try if you ever cross by it.. though I've never seen it in NA. All my other base layer stuff is UA which everybody already knows is good.

Rock AK stuff for jacket and pants. Goretex is awesome!


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Base layer/Socks- Under Armour Cold Gear
Second layer- Smart Wool
Pants/Jacket- Special Blend
Under Armour hood
Red Helmet
Anon Goggles
Dakine gloves

Still on my first set of board etc
k2 board and bindings. Ride boots.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Boards Libtech/Gnu, Capita, Ride
Boots 32
Bindings Union, Burton
Pants DC, Holden, Airblaster, Oakley
Jackets Oakley, Dc, Airblaster
Goggles Vonzipper, Electric
Helmets Burn
General Clothes Anything that has a great design and fits a little taller than a medium so that it goe's below the belt line of my pants a few inches, as well as a little slimmer. Such companies like LRG, RVCA, and Imperial motion


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of Arc'teryx.
I do tons of backcountry riding in Hokkaido and wouldn't use any other brand for backcountry. Waist to chest deep dry powder there.
All my clothing gear, from base layers to jackets, pants, and packs are all Arc'teryx. They are very pricey, but it is well worth the cost IMHO.
I also am a fan of the Burton AK line.
I also use the Burton AK Hover Jacket and Pants. Pretty good jacket and pants.

The only gear that is not Arc'teryx or Burton AK in my arsenal are the UA hood, Oakley Crowbars, a beanie and Hestra gloves.

I use a burton board, binding and boot setup when I go boarding. I use them because they haven't failed me yet. I have used other brands, but use burton because they it's right for me


----------



## Artistry (Jan 5, 2010)

i'll give a break down of essential gear for me

Snowboard = Burton Custom, Burton Air 20th Anniversary

Bindings = Burton Mission Angry Artist

Boots = DC Super Park .. (future interest = 686 New Balance Boots)

Outerwear = Analog Jacket, DC Pants & Shirt 

Base Layer = Burton Midweight, Analog Fleece

Socks / Gloves = Burton Midweight & Burton Undermitts with glove liners

Beanie = Burton RED Ordinance Headphone Beanie

Music/Video Player = IPod Itouch 16gb 2nd Gen

Accessories = Spacecraft - Hat, Belt, Wallet

Hydration Setup = Burton AK 15L Backpack and Propel by Gatorade

Readin Material = Transworld, Frequency

can't think of anything else  .. keep the momentum going .. share you gear favorites as well\

-pce


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Artistry said:


> i'll give a break down of essential gear for me
> 
> Snowboard = Burton Custom, Burton Air 20th Anniversary
> 
> ...


wow your a burton fanatic


----------



## Artistry (Jan 5, 2010)

hehe ever since 1991 suckah !!  LoL .. anyways i've always been loyalty oriented heh probably to my own detriment .. but it must be said I'm a sucker for quality, and they never skimped on me in that regard 

i'm branching out though .. giving some love to dc .. and trying to move towards more 686 gear .. probably will board a Burton till the day I die though :cheeky4:

well that's not entirely true .. I did almost score myself a DC PBJ board for the season out of curiousity cuz I would really like to try out their stick .. seems it would suit me.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Boards - K2, Kemper or anything wide. 
Boots - K2, Vans, DC
Bindings - Burton, K2
Outerwear - Columbia, DC, Vans
Base Layer - Terramar
Socks - Moretz Powersox
Goggles - Oakley A Frames, Dragon
Gloves - Ride, Columbia
Hat - Chaos, Element
MP3 - Sansa Clip


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

from my experience, i trust burton and their subsidiaries, like special blend, for outerwear. here's why:
1) my burton outland jacket has stood up for more than a decade with no problems except for some velcro patches coming apart, which was a cheap, easy fix.
2) special blend is a burton acquired company and therefore benefits from burton's w48 warranty program - which means they will turn over a warranty return within 48 hours of receiving the defective product. to burton doubters, when the drawstring on my *2009* special blend signature jacket pulled out, i sent it back under warranty - on the second day, a ups box sat in my doorway with my brand new *2010* special blend signature jacket - a free upgrade to a jacket with better features (hello lycra wrist gaiters!). needless to say, i will continue to support this company for years to come.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Board - Lib Tech
Jacket - Orage. Cant go wrong with 20k waterproof and breathability. And there local, out of Nelson BC
Pants - 4 square. I like sessions too.
Gloves - Swany, will not buy anything else. 
Boots - Northwave. They are the only boots that dont hurt me.
Toque - Neff. No loyalties, just good design.
Goggles - Electric EG2, big feckin goggles for my big feckin head.
Vehicle - 1993 Toyota pickup 4x4. FTW

It's not so much that I think those brands are the shit cept Lib, but all my stuff is top of the line that I bought from last years stock for cheap. I think having top of the line gear is the key, rather than sticking to a brand and getting their low end stuff.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Snowboards: Capita, GNU, Signal

Bindings: Burton

Outerwear: Orage, Foursquare, 686

Baselayers: Anything 

Socks <-: Also Anything, crew of course.

Goggles: Anon Hawkeye/Figment

Gloves: Outdoor Research Gore-tex

Helmet: Protec

Masks: UA Hood

Beanies: Burton beanie I got for $8


----------



## octopus (Jan 12, 2010)

mostly burton gear for me, but some others that i like are-

goggles-dragon rogue, awesome goggles

outerwear-volcom and burton gore-tex jackets and pants. volcom stuff is really nice

pretty much everything else is burton.


----------

